# AntiFa to Hit "White Hoods" Tonight



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Because of graphic language, Denton rightly posted the link to this story down in the Bunker and it can be read (should be read!) there. 
If you cant find the Bunker, ask Denton for directions.

I also cross-posted the story and link in the General Discussion section of OTP.

Antifa activated nationally via Twitter before their acct was shut down.

from the link: Antifa groups in Portland, Ore. have announced a 6 p.m. gathering at Laurelhurst Park. This is a middle class residential neighborhood far from downtown.

from the link: BREAKING: DC Antifa heading to White House within the hour

There's more... go find it and read it.​


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder how much this is costing Soros.

I wonder what sort of reception they'll have when they go into the "White Hoods" at night.

Will the government go after Soros if AntiFa is formally recognized as a terrorist organization?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hope they don't pick the wrong "white" neighborhood. My bet is there are plenty already locked and loaded just waiting.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

This would and will be the wrong white hood to come to.
I have heard of people pulling their Trump signs in fear. Big no way not happening here. 
Not me but my family has fought and some died for me to be free. My trump and Don't tread on me flag stays.
I will defend and stand for what is mine and fought for on my behalf. Good luck punks you will need it.!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> This would and will be the wrong white hood to come to.
> I have heard of people pulling their Trump signs in fear. Big no way not happening here.
> Not me but my family has fought and some died for me to be free. My trump and Don't tread on me flag stays.
> I will defend and stand for what is mine and fought for on my behalf. Good luck punks you will need it.!


I would suggest removing your displays. It might be considered hunting over a baited field. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

antifa is now openly supported by prominent members of the Democratic Party,
Minneapolis council member Ellison, AOC of course, and members of Biden’s campaign team.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Because of graphic language, Denton rightly posted the link to this story down in the Bunker and it can be read (should be read!) there.
> If you cant find the Bunker, ask Denton for directions.
> 
> I also cross-posted the story and link in the General Discussion section of OTP.
> ...


At this hour, the historic St. Johns Episcopal Church, built in 1816, located across from the White House is burning tonight.
Every US President since James Madison has attended services here.

It is DAMN TIME for the US military to lock and load, fix bayonets, and get to work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At this hour, the historic St. Johns Episcopal Church, built in 1816, located across from the White House is burning tonight.
> Every US President since James Madison has attended services here.
> 
> It is DAMN TIME for the US military to lock and load, fix bayonets, and get to work.


I agree. We are being attacked from within. The Commies must be put down.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

My brother spent the day boarding up local businesses in Huntington Beach while girlie men in pink T-shirts tried to burn them down. The city called on the vets to help protect the city and he answered the call. Currently their is a curfew of 8pm in the city but we all know the trouble makers don't care about rules or laws.

A few miles from me the savages have been looting and setting buildings on fire. They've been trying to break into a Chase bank but so far no luck. I'm not too worried they'll make it to where I am but I am carrying and ready just in case.

These agitators are only pawns. This has been orchestrated by the same powers that have been trying to break our economy and tear down historical statues. This is yet ANOTHER attempt to break this countries resolve. It's good to see real patriots step up and protect our way of life. This will most likely be another failed attempt but if I am wrong CW2 maybe right around the corner. Stay safe friends!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I feel perfectly safe. I moved an AR and a few mags to the hall closet, placed my MPX-K and three magazines on my bed stand and took the trigger lock off of the Mossberg 500 persuader, also by the bed. I'll stand down when this all blows over as I'm sure it will.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It is DAMN TIME for the US military to lock and load, fix bayonets, and get to work.


I respectfully disagree with that statement. We have been at war constantly for nearly 20 years now in Iraq and Afghanistan. Haven't we asked enough of our fighting men and women for a while?

The problems in our burning cities right now are problems that were created by 50 years of progressive politicians and the idiots that keep electing them. (The last time the City Council in Minneapolis had even a single Republican member was 1998 and he was a milquetoast Republican). Liberal democrats and the feel-good limp-wrists that voted for them created these problems; let them clean up their own damn mess! I sure as hell do not want our military to have to go in with orders against even protecting themselves, to become targets for bricks and Molotov cocktails from a bunch of hood rats.

Plus, I am kind of an old-fashioned guy... When Mr Lincoln sent the U.S. military into "American" cities to "keep the peace", it really didn't work out too well.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I respectfully disagree with that statement. We have been at war constantly for nearly 20 years now in Iraq and Afghanistan. Haven't we asked enough of our fighting men and women for a while?
> 
> The problems in our burning cities right now are problems that were created by 50 years of progressive politicians and the idiots that keep electing them. (The last time the City Council in Minneapolis had even a single Republican member was 1998 and he was a milquetoast Republican). Liberal democrats and the feel-good limp-wrists that voted for them created these problems; let them clean up their own damn mess! I sure as hell do not want our military to have to go in with orders against even protecting themselves, to become targets for bricks and Molotov cocktails from a bunch of hood rats.
> 
> Plus, I am kind of an old-fashioned guy... When Mr Lincoln sent the U.S. military into "American" cities to "keep the peace", it really didn't work out too well.


I figured this for a trial run. A trailer of coming attractions as it were. I figured the main attraction would happen near or after the election. I might be wrong on this one and they started early.

Dallas seems ok right now. Last report I heard was Dallas was quiet. I'm far enough out in the burbs that they have quite a few burbs to get to my place. Also our county has emergency services, I'm still on the ham list, and we should get notices if things get close. At least I hope so.

Still, Texas is not the kind of place where they want to try that in the burbs. Many in the burbs here are Texans and not metrosexuals. They will probably be very surprised by what they find.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I gave Mrs Slippy a refresher course on where the 2nd and 3rd Semi Auto Defense Rifles are placed as well as where the loaded magazines are stored, near the rifles I further instructed that one of her jobs was to provide me back-up Defense Rifles when the barrel of the rifle gets too hot. Also to keep the magazines coming. 

She did not look well as I explained our plan but then I walked her outside and it was a relatively cool and VERY quiet evening, far far away from any nonsense. We slept well.

"A well regulated militia"...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I figured this for a trial run. A trailer of coming attractions as it were. I figured the main attraction would happen near or after the election. I might be wrong on this one and they started early.
> 
> Dallas seems ok right now. Last report I heard was Dallas was quiet. I'm far enough out in the burbs that they have quite a few burbs to get to my place. Also our county has emergency services, I'm still on the ham list, and we should get notices if things get close. At least I hope so.
> 
> Still, Texas is not the kind of place where they want to try that in the burbs. Many in the burbs here are Texans and not metrosexuals. They will probably be very surprised by what they find.


I have been locked and loaded since this nonsense began. I am a long way from the stupidity, but should they pay a visit, they should bring their own body bags. I am 60 with nothing more to loose, they want a war, I'll give em one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> At this hour, the historic St. Johns Episcopal Church, built in 1816, located across from the White House is burning tonight.
> Every US President since James Madison has attended services here.
> 
> It is DAMN TIME for the US military to lock and load, fix bayonets, and get to work.


 It is time we lay waste to the left that wants to take this country down. Time of us to yell no justice no peace. We put in a good 2 hours of range time yesterday . It was not planned but kind of a few people were thinking the same thing.
I do want to go into Milwaukee and put up signs directing the the protesters to the Bucks arena. That would be a good place to start the burning. Sign will read Soros and AOC high recommend protest sight. Bonus pay for complete burn down


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I figured this for a trial run. A trailer of coming attractions as it were. I figured the main attraction would happen near or after the election. I might be wrong on this one and they started early.
> 
> Dallas seems ok right now. Last report I heard was Dallas was quiet. I'm far enough out in the burbs that they have quite a few burbs to get to my place. Also our county has emergency services, I'm still on the ham list, and we should get notices if things get close. At least I hope so.
> 
> Still, Texas is not the kind of place where they want to try that in the burbs. Many in the burbs here are Texans and not metrosexuals. They will probably be very surprised by what they find.


I think it will be an escalating series of events right up to the election. COVID, now this nonsense, and then more to come. The idea will be to establish that President Trump cannot lead and the country is going down the tubes under his leadership. I very much suspect that it will backfire (because they really cannot conceive of what kind of man President Trump actually is) and President Trump will win the election by a large margin. There will, of course, immediately be protests and yet another insurrection will have to be put down.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I read what a prominent pundit from the left said.....if another video surfaces of a black person dying while being arrested by a white cop...game over...America will burn.

He wasn't saying it as a threat...just reality.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Into the suburbs of Portland. Interesting. I guess the liberal progressive asshats, who voted liberal and supported Antifa and the rest will get a taste of what they voted for. 

Pass the popcorn.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> Into the suburbs of Portland. Interesting. I guess the liberal progressive asshats, who voted liberal and supported Antifa and the rest will get a taste of what they voted for.
> 
> Pass the popcorn.


We can only hope.

Of course the FREE PRESS and politicians will report it was white supremacists disguised as antifa.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Piratesailor said:


> Into the suburbs of Portland. Interesting. I guess the liberal progressive asshats, who voted liberal and supported Antifa and the rest will get a taste of what they voted for.
> 
> Pass the popcorn.


I wonder if the Antifa supporters will ever learn or might it be a NIMBY (not in my backyard) mindset as in they will riot elsewhere ... and that's OK.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh how ironic...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I still can't visit Bell's Brewery, that two hearted ale is good for what ails my heart


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No hood here but if they come. It will not end like it does in the city


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> No hood here but if they come. It will not end like it does in the city


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I still can't visit Bell's Brewery, that two hearted ale is good for what ails my heart


This!! This is the real crime!! :vs_laugh: Bells has some damn fine beers!! I am partial to their stouts.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I respectfully disagree with that statement. We have been at war constantly for nearly 20 years now in Iraq and Afghanistan. Haven't we asked enough of our fighting men and women for a while?
> 
> The problems in our burning cities right now are problems that were created by 50 years of progressive politicians and the idiots that keep electing them. (The last time the City Council in Minneapolis had even a single Republican member was 1998 and he was a milquetoast Republican). Liberal democrats and the feel-good limp-wrists that voted for them created these problems; let them clean up their own damn mess! I sure as hell do not want our military to have to go in with orders against even protecting themselves, to become targets for bricks and Molotov cocktails from a bunch of hood rats.
> 
> Plus, I am kind of an old-fashioned guy... When Mr Lincoln sent the U.S. military into "American" cities to "keep the peace", it really didn't work out too well.


51 years ago I went halfway around the world to fight communism.
Now, it is right here on Main Street, America.

If the government would give us legal immunity, there are enough veterans still willing to fight for our country that the military would not be needed.


----------



## dry_wash (Sep 24, 2019)

Went through the LA riots in '92, well armed and ears up.

Brought out the same well-used gear on Saturday, brought the mother-in-law into the fold. Supposed to be protests/who-knows-what just a few miles from us, but as video over the weekend showed, looters are mobile and in packs.

Don't want to bring violence to them, but I won't let them burn us out just for smiles and chuckles, misplaced anger and to vent their spleen.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just FYI: I live in a town just south of Nashville. I have been observant today and have seen 4-5 people that I have never seen before in my Cul-de-sac. A white Nissan Maxima. Very slow moving, a young adult on a skateboard and a walker with a backpack and his phone pointing it at homes. I'm ready, I hope you are.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Just FYI: I live in a town just south of Nashville. I have been observant today and have seen 4-5 people that I have never seen before in my Cul-de-sac. A white Nissan Maxima. Very slow moving, a young adult on a skateboard and a walker with a backpack and his phone pointing it at homes. I'm ready, I hope you are.


I live on a private road (mine), a dead end at about 800 yards the other side of the house.

Posted as private as entering from the town road.

I am the only one on the road!

Have had some very slow moving cars pass by the home, observing everything.

I can't be any more ready than I am, day or night, dogs are my alarm, bite and pull on my arm.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

City slickers would have to be lost to stumble upon our road.
But, there are three small (less than 2,000) towns nearby, and I'm in at least one of them every day.

I was going to put my AK in the truck to supplement the 357 mag handguns, but instead settled for my O/U double barrel 12 gauge.
That should be enough. This is back water Florida - I'd bet at least 50% of the vehicles contain firearms. Plenty of back up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I live on a private road (mine), a dead end at about 800 yards the other side of the house.
> 
> Posted as private as entering from the town road.
> 
> ...





rice paddy daddy said:


> City slickers would have to be lost to stumble upon our road.
> But, there are three small (less than 2,000) towns nearby, and I'm in at least one of them every day.
> 
> I was going to put my AK in the truck to supplement the 357 mag handguns, but instead settled for my O/U double barrel 12 gauge.
> That should be enough. This is back water Florida - I'd bet at least 50% of the vehicles contain firearms. Plenty of back up.


I was going to tell y'all to stay safe but as far as you are out in the boonies, that shouldn't be an issue.

Worst case y'all have to deal with will probably be crackhead looking for an easy target. Gomer Pyle strikes again "SURPRISE, SURPRISE, SURPRISE!"


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Good morning! Great day to be a gun owner, right? :vs_clouds: Life goes on...Gotta go make some bread. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Annie said:


> Good morning! Great day to be a gun owner, right? :vs_clouds: Life goes on...Gotta go make some bread. :tango_face_wink:


Good Morning, Annie!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good morning Annie..yes.. a great day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Had to go into Madison today. Doctors appointments fro Payton. Carried my SR9C 15 rounds and one of my light Ar15's with reddot next to me in the van. In Wisconsin long as I have a CC the AR can be loaded and does not have to be cased.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Twitter is saying the tweet about going into the burbs and getting whites was a fake account made by a white supremacy group.
They even posted the name of the organization.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Twitter is saying the tweet about going into the burbs and getting whites was a fake account made by a white supremacy group.
> They even posted the name of the organization.


From the looks of this thread, looks like they got exactly what they intended.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Twitter is saying the tweet about going into the burbs and getting whites was a fake account made by a white supremacy group.
> They even posted the name of the organization.


 Not sure I would trust anything coming from twitter. If anything they posted it then pinned it on someone else.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Twitter is saying the tweet about going into the burbs and getting whites was a fake account made by a white supremacy group.
> They even posted the name of the organization.


I'm not sure about a tweet but I saw video of a guy (happened to be black) saying those very words. Whether it was real or some stupid prank I dont know.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife called me said turn on radio. Sounds like as we bailed out of Madison they were closing roads behind us. Some days you just get lucky.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Wife called me said turn on radio. Sounds like as we bailed out of Madison they were closing roads behind us. Some days you just get lucky.


Damn. Damn damn damn.
(glad you got out)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Damn. Damn damn damn.
> (glad you got out)


 Thank you. Keep in mind when they wanted to protest Walker the Police unlocked stepped away from the post and allowed them to ransack the Capital building . Madison will will help them if they want to burn it down.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad yall escaped if I havent already said that. The Lord was smiling on yall. The full agenda of evil right wing talk radio has made me as nervous as one of Slippys lady of the evening at church friends. I decided the easiet way to get prepped is pack up the biker vest with the secret pockets like the pres of the hecks angels wears wtih what I need. I can carrying anything in there and its really not all that hot. I got Mr. Sig..two full mags..an asp..and still have room for two pints of whisky a six pack of beer. I dont have that. I have root beer that should work too.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Damn. Damn damn damn.
> (glad you got out)


Ha ha...those "protesters" had better be glad Smitty got out. They was about to get got!!!! :arrow:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Antifa terrorists to be bused to Sparta, Illinois with orders to burn farm houses and kill livestock in rural "white" areas


Another interesting piece from the article.



> Although not specifically mentioned by our sources in Illinois, we anticipate a very high probability that Antifa terrorists, if they carry out their planned mayhem in the rural areas surrounding Sparta, will likely target water towers with gunfire.
> 
> Water towers can be very easily destroyed with gunfire, as bullet holes can often cause structural instability, leading to catastrophic collapse of the containment structure. Even when bullets don't achieve the total destruction of the tower, bullets are rapidly stopped by the water inside the tower, causing those bullets - usually made out of lead - to saturate the water with lead, a toxic heavy metal. (Even high-velocity rifle rounds barely penetrate more than 3 feet into water.)
> 
> This means that Antifa has a readily available means to poison the water supplies of rural towns in Illinois and elsewhere, while causing high repair costs for local infrastructure.


https://www.naturalnews.com/2020-06-03-antifa-terrorists-sparta-illinois-burn-farmhouses-kill-livestock.html


----------

